# need advice from someone here who mines with an asus rog strix rtx 3090 card



## Radeon 9800XT (Jun 23, 2021)

I might be purchasing that card soon, and I want someone here who mines with that card to tell me what his/her v-ram temperatures are during mining so I can better assess how good the cooler is and the thermal pads used.


----------



## phill (Jul 3, 2021)

Just to be brutally honest with you, it's not worth trying.  The card suffers the same fate as most other 3090s, they are just too hot and expensive to mine on and be worth of mining on.  Since the change in profit and everything else, it's not worth gaining $150 a month (after electric) on what is still a $3000 card in my opinion...

If you want to run it with the front and rear water blocks, that's a little different, but that's $400 just for the blocks, then plus the cost of the rad, pump, res, fittings and tubing etc...  It's not a cheap game to get into.  

Personally, stick with 3060's, 3070's, basically nothing GDDR6X based as then you won't have to worry about the temps of the RAM...  Just my 2p


----------



## Zach_01 (Jul 4, 2021)

phill said:


> Just to be brutally honest with you, it's not worth trying.  The card suffers the same fate as most other 3090s, they are just too hot and expensive to mine on and be worth of mining on.  Since the change in profit and everything else, it's not worth gaining $150 a month (after electric) on what is still a $3000 card in my opinion...
> 
> If you want to run it with the front and rear water blocks, that's a little different, but that's $400 just for the blocks, then plus the cost of the rad, pump, res, fittings and tubing etc...  It's not a cheap game to get into.
> 
> Personally, stick with 3060's, 3070's, basically nothing GDDR6X based as then you won't have to worry about the temps of the RAM...  Just my 2p


I agree 100% on all the above
Miners should stay away from GDDR6X for temps and power consumption also.


----------



## LFaWolf (Jul 4, 2021)

I have this card, but I don't mine with it. It runs hot. This is default memory speed and undervolting of the core.


----------



## Radeon 9800XT (Jul 13, 2021)

Thank you for the information. I ended up getting the Asus 3090 strix cause I also play video games and at least it will be awhile until I'd need a new gfx card for that, (especially with the 24gb of v-ram).

Right now I'm trying to configure my rig for the best amount of mega-hash to heat ratio and I was wondering what your guys' opinion is on the best longevity v-ram junction temp for 24hr mining, I was thinking to myself 85c, would that be ok? 

I was able to download a miner that lets me adjust the rate of mega-hash output so I can just change the amount until I can get to my target v-ram temps.


I'm planning to get solar panels on my home soon so I can make this a Eco-friendly mine.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 13, 2021)

Every 3090 needs new thermal pads for mining
You can underclock the VRAM massively, replace the thermal pads, or go to water.

my 3090 gets me 125MH/s at 300W which is awesome sauce, but i had to get an active water backplate to achieve it with 80C Tjunction.

(It's like 5C outside, this is lower than average)


----------

